# Star Wars Force Unleashed 2



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

ATi owners who have completed this game, did anyone happen to try the 60fps unlock executable file? When I use it, the game does show 59fps, however, the action seems to go in slow-motion.

Not to mention the visual tearing is just piercing the eye. Try D3DOverrider and the cut-scenes turn into a stutter-fest. Is there anything which is technically proper in this god forsaken game?

Any-hoo, I completed the first chapter and seemed OK'ish. How long is this game? What powers to upgrade first?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Completed the game.. when it was released.

Is this the thing you are using?

*rapidshare.com/files/427634698/FPS_unlocker.rar

I gave Forcepush first preference. As it will clear groups of enemies and will be extremely helpful if we are locked up.

The game is roughly 5 hours long. Depends on the difficulty. In any case, it won't be longer than 6 hours. And yea.. the game is Okeyish. Nothing outstanding. But Good god... those levels are huge. And color grading for all the levels were choose very well. I really loved the second chapter. Things seemed beautiful there.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, that's the executable I used. The 30fps lock + tearing is just unbearable. 

How does Light Saber upgrade improve after each level?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Strange.. that exec. worked like a charm for me.

I liked Saber upgrades. I got a green saber which increases health, and there is one which will do corrosive damage, saber which will drain enemies health into you, saber which will reduce energy use while using Force powers, and my favorite.. saber that sets enemies on  "fire"

There will be upgraded sabers which are improved versions of the sabers we already own. Funny thing is.. you can get the upgraded Saber without even unlocking the basic saber.I didn't unlocked all the sabers. As they are difficult to reach (skipped some exploration parts). But after finishing the game.. game itself unlocked those.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! Then Lightsaber upgrade it is. 

BTW, was the game running smooth after using the 60fps unlocker? You ran it from the game's installed directory, right?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Yup. kept it on installed Directory. It ran very smooth. But tearing was there in Cut scenes. Then again, it was there even with game's Vsync enabled. Wonder what is the problem. Is there any patch that fixes this?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2011)

crap game...force unleashed 1 was way better than this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Yup. kept it on installed Directory. It ran very smooth. But tearing was there in Cut scenes. Then again, it was there even with game's Vsync enabled. Wonder what is the problem. Is there any patch that fixes this?


The game had internal V-Sync option? I didn't notice it. But yes, the cut-scene stuttering was noticeable. As for fixes, this is the last patch (V1.1) I can find:



> · Fix memory leak
> · Pre-rendered cut-scenes and game "attract" mode stop functioning after about 50 minutes of game play.
> · Some textures & characters appear dark and without texture after about 50 minutes of game play with some ATI Radeon™ video card configurations.
> · Reflections may not work properly with NVIDIA GeForce 9800 series cards.
> ...



Haven't tried it yet though. Wonder how to console version of this game fared in contrast to the PC version. 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> crap game...force unleashed 1 was way better than this.


I haven't played Force Unleashed yet. Is it worth a shot? (Not a Star Wars Fan)


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I haven't played Force Unleashed yet. Is it worth a shot? (Not a Star Wars Fan)



its buggy(can be cleard with patches)..but its awesome!!!!
Ignore the first level, it sucks ...rest is all kick ass.
force unleashed 2 is more of a dumbed down version of its predecessor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Buggy in what sense? Do both games share the same gameplay? If yes, then I would be interested. Also, what's the length of the game?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Force Unleased 2 fixes most of the technical hiccups. But with less engaging story.

Original Force unleashed had Terrific Voice acting and story. But, it is buggy as a Egypt mummy.

and what I was trying to say with Vsync thing was, that the game by default has the vysnc on.. but still has the video tearing issues.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

It has in-game tearing too. Try to move your thumb stick for for a 180 camera movement and watch it tear.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Did the console counter parts had any issues like these?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

NO clue. I was about to get the 360 version initially, but I thought the PC version would stand a better chance, in terms of performance. I guess I was proved wrong.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Buggy in what sense? Do both games share the same gameplay? If yes, then I would be interested. Also, what's the length of the game?



i'd faced a lot of framerate issues and a few freezes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2011)

Completed the game today and got the "Forgiven" ending. The boss fights were really good, albeit a bit low in quantity, they were surprisingly fun. The game was average. 

I will pick up Force Unleashed too, now that I am familiar with it's gameplay. Hope it has even better boss battles.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

^ Be warned. It is buggy. 

And I felt the last boss in TFU2 repetitive and bland.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it unplayable? I could always get the console version.



Spoiler



Yes. Vader fight was very repetitive & spawning clones after clones and throwing water containers was a bit idiotic. But Gorog's battle was kick-ass. Watching the sheer size of it, in the cinematic, was enough to go "WTF!"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope. Nothing unplayable. It just tampers with your experience now and then. And some of the bugs can be fixed too.

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Vader fight was very repetitive & spawning clones after clones and throwing water containers was a bit idiotic. But Gorog's battle was kick-ass. Watching the sheer size of it, in the cinematic, was enough to go "WTF!"





Spoiler



Yup. Its not like he is offering any challege or something. All the minions are week, we will never run out of our health and Vader won't die. And we should keep going for 20minutes or so. Some thing like that Area battle would have kicked serious ass


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2011)

Guess I'll settle for the 360 version then.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

waoh!...the patches FIX 90% of the problems. get the pc version!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2011)

Do the cut-scenes stutter? What about V-Sync?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

The cut scenes didnt shutter when I played it...
Occasional frame rate hiccups will surely be there, but its really minimal (after patching the game.)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 22, 2011)

and how long is this game again?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

took me approximately 15 hours...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 22, 2011)

Woah! That's almost 3 times longer than the sequel. Boss Battles any good?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^compared to force unleashed 2, its KICK ASS!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2011)

Cyborg, did you face any issues with the sound in Force Unleashed? I was playing it today and while on the first boss fights with General Kota, the sound completely cut off towards the end. When a cut-scene started, the sound was back on, but when in the game, sound OFF again. WTF?

I have patched the game to the latest v1.2. Any fix for this issue?


----------

